#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Δημοψήφισμα της 5ης Ιουλίου 2015

## Xάρης

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για να καταγράψω ορισμένες σκέψεις μου σχετικά με το δημοψήφισμα της 5ης Ιουλίου 2015.

Κατ' αρχάς, *ποιο είναι το ερώτημα στο οποίο καλούμαστε να απαντήσουμε;
*Σύμφωνα με το ΦΕΚ.62/Α΄/28.06.2015:
Πρέπει *να γίνει αποδεκτό το σχέδιο συμφωνίας* το οποίο κατέθεσαν η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα και το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο στο Eurogroup της 25.06.2015 και αποτελείται από δύο μέρη τα οποία συγκροτούν την ενιαία πρότασή τους;
Το πρώτο έγγραφο τιτλοφορείται «Reforms for the completion of the Current Program and beyond» (Μεταρρυθμίσεις για την ολοκλήρωση του τρέχοντος προγράμματος και πέραν αυτού) και το δεύτερο «Preliminary Debt Sustainability Analysis» (προκαταρκτική ανάλυση βιωσιμότητας χρέους).

Όσοι από τους πολίτες της χώρας απορρίπτουν την πρόταση των τριών θεσμών ψηφίζουν: Δεν εγκρίνεται/ΟΧΙ. 
Όσοι από τους πολίτες της χώρας συμφωνούν με την πρόταση των τριών θεσμών ψηφίζουν: Εγκρίνεται/ΝΑΙ.
Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι τα δύο έγγραφα στα οποία γίνεται αναφορά δεν τα βρήκα σε κάποιο ΦΕΚ. 
Είναι δε στα αγγλικά ενώ επίσημες μεταφράσεις τους στα Ελληνικά δεν βρήκα.
Την ουσία των προτάσεων των θεσμών μπορούν να βρουν στον επίσημο ιστότοπο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης ΕΔΩ (στα αγγλικά).
Κάντε τον κόπο και διαβάστε το, είναι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον. Όσοι δεν γνωρίζουν αγγλικά μπορούν να δουν μια ανεπίσημη μετάφραση ΕΔΩ.

Να σημειωθεί ότι στο κείμενο αυτό γίνεται άμεση αναφορά και σε εμάς τους μηχανικούς. Οι θεσμοί θεωρούν ότι το επάγγελμά μας είναι ακόμα κλειστό, έχει περιορισμούς!

Το γενικό συμπέρασμά μου από το παραπάνω κείμενο είναι ότι *αν εφαρμοστούν αυτά που προτείνονται θα συνεχιστεί η κατρακύλα της χώρας μας μέχρι την πλήρη καταστροφή.*
Όχι, δεν θεωρώ ότι όλα τα μέτρα είναι αρνητικά. Η συνταγή όμως "φόροι, φόροι περισσότεροι φόροι" δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Την έχουμε άλλωστε δοκιμάσει εδώ και 5 χρόνια. 
Για την ακρίβεια οδηγεί σε ύφεση, σε μείωση δηλαδή του ΑΕΠ, σε αύξηση του χρέους, σε οικονομικό στραγγαλισμό και εξαθλίωση του λαού, σε μετανάστευση των Ελλήνων, σε θάνατο (κυριολεκτικά) του έθνους μας.

Άρα, η απάντηση στο ερώτημα του δημοψηφίσματος δεν μπορεί να είναι παρά ένα *ΌΧΙ*.

*Είναι όμως αυτό το πραγματικό ερώτημα ή κρύβεται κάτι άλλο από πίσω;*

...συνεχίζεται

----------


## Ροδόπουλος

Επι σειρά ετών έγγραφα σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ μηχανικών οτι η κρίση από το 2010 είναι πλασματική. Όλα τα πολιτικά κόμματα αποδέχονται το γεγονός οτι επισήμως η φοροδιαφυγή είναι 30 δις, το λαθρεμπόριο καυσίμων 6 δις, το παρεμπόριο 2 δις και η παρακράτηση ΦΠΑ 6 δις. Σε ένα σύνολο λοιπόν 38 δις οι φόροι είναι 18 δις και με την είσπραξη του ΦΠΑ 24 δις. Τα 24δις είναι οτι έχασε η Ελληνική Οικονομία απο το 2009. Στα χρήματα αυτά μπορούμε να βάλουμε και 1,5 δις από εξωφρενικές αργομισθίες στο Δημόσιο που κανένας νοήμον άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί. Το σύνολο λοιπόν είναι 25 δις. Τα 400εκ που φωνάζει Ο Καμμένος και καλά κάνει (αρκεί βέβαια να πιάσουν τόπο και να μην γίνουν άρματα χωρίς πυρομαχικά) είναι σταγόνα στο ωκεανό.

Μέχρι και πριν απο 1 εβδομάδα έλεγα και υποστήριζα, κατά το κλασσικό αν ήμουν εγώ πρωθυπουργός, οτι βάζεις μια ιδιωτική εταιρία και στα μαζεύει. Ιδιωτική διότι κανένας νοήμον άνθρωπος σε αυτή την χώρα δεν έχει ουδεμία ψευδαίσθηση οτι το δημόσιο μπορεί να το κάνει. 

Δεν είμαι αριστερός, δεξιός ή οτιδήποτε άλλο (αν υπάρχει) διότι θεωρώ ότι η πραγματικότητα έχει ξεπεράσει αυτές τις ταμπέλες και δεν έχουν στην ουσία καμία σχέση με το 2015 του Iphone, της τεχνολογίας, κλπ. Σέβομαι τους ανθρώπους που είναι πλέον των 65 ετών που έζησαν κάποιες τραγικές στιγμές και τιμώ όσους σκοτώθηκαν τόσο στο 2ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο όσο και στον Εμφύλιο τόσο απο την μια πλευρά όσο και απο την άλλη. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θεωρώ οτι σε μεγάλο ποσοστό χάθηκαν πολλοί και άδικα για τερτίπια μεγάλων κρατών. 

θεωρούσα λοιπόν οτι κάπως, κάποιος θα υποστεί μια επιφοίτηση και θα μαζέψει ας πούμε το μισο των παραπάνω. Οπως γνωρίζετε κανένας δεν μάζεψε τίποτα, πολλά χρήματα έφυγαν από την Ελλάδα (περίπου 210 δις είναι το συνολικό ποσό), μπήκαν εξωφρενικοί φόροι, τρομερή ανεργία και μείωση των μισθών και των συντάξεων. 

Ολοι θεωρούμε οτι ακόμα και τα παραπάνω μέτρα δεν έγιναν με κανόνες κοινωνικής ισορροπίας. Ακόμα και σήμερα υπάρχουν συντάξεις απο την μία των 500Ε και απο την άλλη των 3500Ε για την ίδια εργασία. Ο ένας γραφιάς στο δήμο και ο άλλος γραφιάς στην ΔΕΚΟ. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στους ΔΥ. Ο/Η εκπαιδευτικός με 550Ε και από την άλλη η καθαρίστρια με 1200Ε. Παραλογισμός μέγιστος, άδικος και πλέον αντιδημοκρατικός.

Σήμερα έχουμε να ψηφίσουμε κάτι που έχει τεράστια υφεσιακά μέτρα, που οδηγεί την χώρα σε πλήρη κοινωνική απαξίωση. Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχω ακούσει κανένα να πει ρε παιδιά δεν υπογράφουμε τίποτα και απλά μαζεύουμε τα παραπάνω χρήματα. 

Ας πούμε οτι ήμουνα αριστερός. Θα έλεγα οτι είναι η καλύτερη ευκαιρία της ζωής μου. θα πάρω τα χρήματα, θα τα επενδύσω σωστά και μετρημένα, θα δώσω 650Ε στην δασκάλα και θα προσπαθήσω να λύσω άμεσα σοβαρά κοινωνικά προβλήματα όπως η ανεργία. Θα άνοιγα εργοστάσια με το 51% του κράτους, θα έδινα επιδόματα υποστήριξης βιωτικού επιπέδου και σιγά σιγά θα προχωρούσα. 

Ας πούμε οτι ήμουνα δεξιός. Θα έλεγα οτι είναι η καλύτερη ευκαιρία της ζωής μου. Θα πάρω τα χρήματα, θα ξεχρεώσω τους ιδιώτες που χρωστάω 17 δις (σε βάθος 3ετίας), θα δώσω χαμηλότοκα δάνεια σε νέες επιχειρήσεις και σιγά σιγά θα προχωρούσα.

Είτε δεξιός, είτε αριστερός εγω θα προχωρούσα. Σήμερα με κλειστές τις τράπεζες, με το κράτος σε διάλυση δεν έχω καμία ελπίδα να εισπράξω τίποτα, χάνω απο παντού και η ανεργία εκτινάσσετε. 

Το δημοψήφισμα προφανώς το αφήνω έξω διότι είτε δεξιός είτε αριστερός δεν το χρειάζομαι. Εγώ δεν έχω πολύ μυαλό και μπορεί και η ηλικία να έχει χτυπήσει την πόρτα,  αλλά πασχίζω να καταλάβω που κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά όλα αυτά αλλά θα εστιάσω στο ερώτημα που άφησα αναπάντητο.

*Είναι όμως αυτό (η αποδοχή ή μη της πρότασης των δανειστών μας) το πραγματικό ερώτημα ή κρύβεται κάτι άλλο από πίσω;*

Θεωρώ ότι το ερώτημα που τίθεται στο δημοψήφισμα είναι ψευδεπίγραφο, προσχηματικό, υποκριτικό.
*Το πραγματικό ερώτημα είναι αν δίνουμε ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης στην παρούσα κυβέρνηση.*

Τι με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα αυτό:
*Η όψιμη προσφυγή της κυβέρνησης στο δημοψήφισμα.*
Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ όσο ήταν στην αντιπολίτευση ζητούσε απλή αναλογική ενώ απ' τη στιγμή που σχημάτισε κυβέρνηση με το ισχύον απαράδεκτο εκλογικό σύστημα που του έδωσε 50 επιπλέον έδρες στη βουλή δεν έχει κάνει κουβέντα για την αλλαγή του εκλογικού νόμου.

Τα δημοψηφίσματα είναι μια μορφή άμεσης δημοκρατίας και είναι καλοδεχούμενα απ' όσους έχουν πραγματικά δημοκρατικές αντιλήψεις. Δεν μπορούν όμως να διεξάγονται έτσι αιφνιδιαστικά και εκβιαστικά θα έλεγα, με απαράδεκτα ερωτήματα που παραπέμπουν σε πολυσέλιδα κείμενα τα οποία δεν έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι οι πολίτες δεν τους έχουν δώσει τη δημοσιότητα που θα έπρεπε ενώ παράλληλα δεν έχουν εμφανίσει τη δική τους (ελληνική) πρόταση στους θεσμούς για να έχουμε και τη δυνατότητα σύγκρισης και εκτίμησης των διαφορών που δεν μας οδήγησαν σε συμφωνία.

*Αν πραγματικά ήθελαν να προσφύγουν στην κρίση του λαού θα το έκαναν με διαφορετικό τρόπο και σε διαφορετικό χρόνο.*
Θα το έκαναν όπως έγινε στην Κύπρο με το σχέδιο ΑΝΑΝ. 
Αφού πήραν την τετράμηνη παράταση τον Φεβρουάριο θα έλεγαν σε όλους, δανειστές μας και ελληνικό λαό, ότι για ένα μήνα θα διαπραγματευθούν με τους θεσμούς και στο τέλος του Μαρτίου θα καταλήξουν σε ένα σχέδιο συμφωνίας.
Το σχέδιο αυτό θα ήταν το αντικείμενο του δημοψηφίσματος της 15ης Απριλίου (15 μέρες μετά).
Ως τα μέσα Απριλίου δεν θα ήμασταν και στη θέση που είμαστε τώρα που έχοντας πληρώσει τόσες επιπλέον δόσεις έχουν εξαντληθεί όλα τα χρήματά μας.

*Είναι ηλίθιοι ή έχουν σχέδιο;*
Δεν θέλω και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι είναι ηλίθιοι.
Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι είχαν και έχουν συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο που όμως δεν θα τους βγει.
Δεν θα τους βγει γιατί έπεσαν έξω στους υπολογισμούς τους.
Υπολόγιζαν ότι ο λαός θα είχε εξουθενωθεί και οργιστεί με τους δανειστές μας θεωρώντας τους υπεύθυνους για όλα τα δεινά μας και θα ζητούσε ένα τέλος σ' όλη αυτήν την ιστορία στηρίζοντας την κυβέρνηση.
Ο λαός είναι όντως εξουθενωμένος, είναι οργισμένος, πολλοί δεν έχουν τίποτα άλλο να χάσουν, όλοι όμως έχουμε ελπίδα για μια καλύτερη εποχή.
Το λάθος τους ήταν ότι, δυστυχώς γι αυτούς, οι περισσότεροι συμπολίτες μας την ελπίδα τη βλέπουν εντός Ε.Ε. και ευρωζώνης, δηλαδή με το ευρώ ως νόμισμά μας.
Στα δικά τους πλάνα το ευρώ αντικαθίσταται από το εθνικό νόμισμα, τη δραχμή, ένα νόμισμα που γρήγορα θα χάσει κάθε αξία και που θα οδηγήσει σε πληθωρισμό άλλων εποχών που δεν θέλουμε να θυμόμαστε.
Η ιδιωτική οικονομία θα σμπαραλιάζονταν και το πελατειακό κράτος που ονειρεύονται θα γιγαντώνονταν. 

Γι αυτό θα ψηφίσω "*ΝΑΙ*".
 ΔΕΝ θεωρώ τη συμφωνία καλή. Αντιθέτως.
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μπορούσαμε να συνεννοηθούμε όλοι όσοι δεν θέλουμε να δώσουμε ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης στην κυβέρνηση να απέχουμε.
Όταν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα, η μόνη επιλογή είναι το "ΝΑΙ".
Επαναλαμβάνω όμως ότι αυτό δεν σημαίνει αποδοχή της πρότασης των δανειστών.

Τέλος, να προσθέσω ότι η επικράτηση του "ΝΑΙ" την οποία θεωρώ βέβαια με ποσοστό άνω του 60% (το πιθανότερο για μένα είναι να φτάσει το 70%), πρέπει να οδηγήσει τη χώρα σε εκλογές το συντομότερο δυνατόν.
Αυτό που υποσχέθηκε η κυβέρνηση, καλύτερη διαπραγμάτευση και μια λύση στο πρόβλημα, απέτυχε να το δώσει στον ελληνικό λαό.

Υ.Γ.: Υπάρχει και επίσημη μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά: ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑΣ ΕΠΙ ΤΗΣ ΟΠΟΙΑΣ ΔΙΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΨΗΦΙΣΜΑ

----------


## asak

Κατά την άποψή μου το ερώτημα που τίθεται πέραν των όσων αναφέρθηκαν είναι παραπλανητικό.
Όποιο κι αν είναι το αποτέλεσμα θα έχει πολλαπλή ερμηνεία αναλόγως αυτών που το διαβάζουν.
Ένα *ΟΧΙ* θα σήμαινε πραγματικά τη μη αποδοχή όλων των μέτρων? Συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των πραγματικών μεταρρυθμίσεων που έχει ανάγκη η χώρα μας εδώ και τόσα χρόνια?
Ένα Ν*ΑΙ* πάλι θα σήμαινε την αποδοχή όλων, ακόμα και των μέτρων που δεν προάγουν την ανάπτυξη και φέρνουν ασφυξία?
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι ο Πρωθυπουργός μας αυτοπαγιδεύτηκε.
Η ερμηνεία που θα δοθεί κατά τη γνώμη σ' ένα ΟΧΙ είναι η ψήφος εμπιστοσύνης στην κυβέρνηση και συνέχιση της μη αναπτυξιακής πολιτικής, διογκώνοντας το πρόβλημα.
Απ' την άλλη ένα ΝΑΙ θα ερμηνευτεί ως αλλαγή της κυβέρνησης με παρόμοια αποτελέσματα.
Κάθε φορά που πήγαινε να γίνει μία ριζική μεταρρύθμιση σ' αυτή τη χώρα είχαμε και αλλαγή πολιτικής σκηνής, πολλές φορές και με τα ίδια άτομα που μεταπηδούσαν από το ένα κόμμα στο άλλο. Δυστυχώς τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια οι κυβερνώντες δεν είχαν τον έλεγχο. Κυβερνούσαν οι συντεχνίες με αντιπροσώπους τους στη Βουλή που μόνο σκοπό είχαν να προάγουν ή  να διαφυλάξουν τα συμφέροντά τους.
Προσωπικά τη συγκεκριμένη δύσκολη στιγμή της χώρας μου θα ήθελα πρωτοβουλία του πρωθυπουργού για κυβέρνηση εθνικής ενότητας. Μόνο έτσι θα γίνουν οι αναγκαίες μεταρρυθμίσεις που χρειάζεται η χώρα με τα αναγκαία και τα λιγότερο επιβαρυντικά οικονομικά μέτρα.
Είτε αυτό γίνει τώρα, είτε ψηφίσουμε ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ είναι στο χέρι μας πιστεύω να το καταφέρουμε

Οι πάγιες απόψεις μου
*ΟΧΙ* στο δημοψήφισμα, *ΟΧΙ* στον ΔΙΧΑΣΜΟ, *ΟΧΙ* στα μέτρα που δεν οδηγούν σε ανάπτυξη.
*ΝΑΙ* στις αναγκαίες μεταρρυθμίσεις, *ΝΑΙ* στο ενιαίο νόμισμα ευρώ, *ΝΑΙ* στην παραμονή μας στην ΕΥΡΩΠΗ.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έχει θεμελιώδεις διαφορές εξαιτίας των οποίων δεν μπορεί να συμμετάσχει σε κυβέρνηση εθνικής ενότητας με κόμματα όπως η ΝΔ, το ΠΑΣΟΚ και το Ποτάμι.
ΚΚΕ και Χρυσή Αυγή τα αφήνω απ' έξω, δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερη ανάλυση οι λόγοι.

Η κυβέρνηση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν αναγκαίο κακό που έπρεπε να το περάσουμε.
Για να αντιληφθεί ο κόσμος ότι πολλές δυνατότητες και επιλογές δεν υπάρχουν.
Για να απομυθοποιηθεί η αριστερά που ως αντιπολίτευση πολλά μπορεί να λέει και να υπόσχεται όταν όμως γίνεται κυβέρνηση διαπιστώνεται ότι όλα είναι λόγια άνευ οποιασδήποτε αξίας.

Η επόμενη μέρα του δημοψηφίσματος, θεωρώ ότι θα υπάρξει συντριπτική επικράτηση του "ΝΑΙ", θα πρέπει βεβαίως να μας βρει ενωμένους.
Για να γίνει όμως αυτό θα πρέπει η κυβέρνηση να προκηρύξει το γρηγορότερο δυνατόν εκλογές.
Είπαμε, το δημοψήφισμα είναι ψήφος εμπιστοσύνης. Αν δεν τη λάβουν, οφείλουν να παραιτηθούν.

Απ' τις εκλογές πρέπει να προκύψει μια όσο γίνεται πολυκομματική κυβέρνηση εθνικής ενότητας ώστε να μοιραστεί το πολιτικό κόστος, αυτό που μετράνε όλα τα κόμματα πριν κάνουν κάτι.

Η συμφωνία που θα επιδιωχθεί με τους εταίρους θα πρέπει να έχεις τις εξής κατευθύνσεις:
1) Όχι άλλα ισοδύναμα μέτρα.
2) Μείωση των δαπανών του δημοσίου.
3) Μείωση των φόρων.
4) Κούρεμα του χρέους το οποίο μπορεί να γίνει με πολλούς τρόπους. Ένας αποδεκτός και από τους εταίρους μας θα ήταν ένα έμμεσο κούρεμα όπως είναι η επιμήκυνση στο διηνεκές με εξαιρετικά χαμηλά επιτόκια.
5) Τα επιδιωκόμενα πλεονάσματα να μην είναι πάνω από 2%. 
2% σημαίνει 3,60 δις € για το σημερινό ΑΕΠ, ένα ήδη μεγάλο ποσό.

Πρέπει να καταλάβουν οι συνταξιούχοι ότι δεν γίνεται να λαμβάνουν σύνταξη 1.000€ και οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές π.χ. των μηχανικών να είναι 500€/μήνα.

Πρέπει να καταλάβουν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι ότι δεν γίνεται η ανεργία να είναι στο >25% και να συντηρούμε οργανισμούς και θέσεις που δεν χρειαζόμαστε.

Οι αρχές της κυβέρνησης εθνικής ενότητας πρέπει να είναι η *ισονομία*, η *δικαιοσύνη*, η *αξιοκρατία*.

Π.χ. δεν υπάρχει ισονομία όταν με άλλο καθεστώς φορολογούνται μισθωτοί, ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, αγρότες.
Δεν υπάρχει ισονομία όταν άλλες οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές των προ 01.01.1993 ασφαλισμένων κι άλλες των μετά.
Δεν υπάρχει ισονομία όταν οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες πληρώνουν ετήσιο χαράτσι 650€.

Δίκαια κατανομή των συντάξεων βάσει του χρόνου εργασίας και των εισφορών που έχουν πληρωθεί.
Δικαιοσύνη δεν υπάρχει όταν δίνονται ακόμη και σήμερα πρόωρες συντάξεις στα 55 και στους νέους των 30 ετών τους λες ότι θα βγουν στη σύνταξη στα 67.

Αξιοκρατία δεν σημαίνει να προωθούνται κάποιοι σε θέσεις ευθύνης και να "τακτοποιούνται" λόγω της κομματικής τους δραστηριότητας.
Αξιοκρατία δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει στο δημόσιο χωρίς πραγματική αξιολόγηση.

----------


## asak

Θα σταθώ στην 2η παράγραφό σου και θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό που αναφέρεις, ότι ο Σύριζα ήταν  το αναγκαίο κακό που έπρεπε να περάσει η χώρα. 
Για να το τονίσω κι εγώ, θα πω ότι υπήρχε  μία πολιτική εκκρεμότητα στη χώρα που έπρεπε να κλείσει και η οποία είχε  τίτλο* "1η φορά αριστερά".* Μάλλον στα χαρτιά θα πρέπει να κλείσει και στα αυτιά των περισσότερων Ελλήνων που δεν γνώριζαν και δεν γνωρίζουν ακόμα που "έκλειναν" όλες ανεξαιρέτως οι κυβερνήσεις που πέρασαν στη χώρα από το 1981 και ύστερα. Πάγια άποψη μου είναι ότι το 1981 η Ελλάδα "έστριψε" το τιμόνι της διακυβέρνησης αριστερά και από τότε ακολουθούμε τον ίδιο δρόμο.

Και για να μην αφήσω την προσωπική μου θέση να αιωρείται ως προς την σαφή πρόθεση ψήφου μου στην επαχθής κατά τη γνώμη μου δημοσκόπηση της Κυριακής θα πω ότι είναι *ΝΑΙ* βεβαίως, για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους που αναφέρθηκαν.

----------

